
Building megasocieties didn’t require divine intervention, study says - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/building-megasocieties-didnt-require-divine-intervention-study-says/
======
rossdavidh
Better review of the article by Peter Turchin, one of the founders of the
Seshat database which was used for this research:
[http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/do-big-societies-
need-b...](http://peterturchin.com/cliodynamica/do-big-societies-need-big-
gods/)

